# Jungle hatchie pics



## Colin (Jan 23, 2009)

just a couple of hatchie pics (all pre first shed) from my black male jungle x female jungle clutch that hatched 04-01-2009. most have now shed and started eating. several have that back stripe with solid black side panels and some well banded. hopefully all will turn out solid black and very high yellow.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 23, 2009)

I want them.but I can't have them


Will


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2009)

few more pics from another clutch. apollo (SXR line) x athena (SXR line) and some of their clutch that hatched 26-27 Decemeber. All pics are pre first shed and all hatching are showing very even banding. some have shed and started feeding. Hopefully all will turn out very high yellow if the parents (first pic) are any indication..


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2009)

few more apollo x athena hatchies. again all pre first shed. theres more but all very similar to the ones already posted.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 23, 2009)

As always colin.....very nice quality snakes there m8.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 23, 2009)

They look great. Love the head patterning of mum, or is that dad?
How much will you be putting on those little ones?


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2009)

another two pics (before camera batteries died) from another clutch hatched 30-12-2008.
from aphrodite (SXR line and mother to apollo) x SXR line male. again these pics are pre first shed and all hatchies look similar. 
most have now shed and started feeding.


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks. athena's head is in the front and apollo's head at the back in that first pic in post #3.
several hatchies look like having similar pattern head as apollo. 

first two pics are apollo and hopefully his hatchies will be as high yellow or better than him.
third pic is the black male father of the first clutch and fourth pic is sinestra mother or the first clutch. there are more pics in my profile gallery.

I will also have some Black & White Julatten hatchies (tremains line) for sale as well at a very good price...

Anyone interested in any Black & Yellow or Black & White hatchies form these clutches PM me for details please.. thanks.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 23, 2009)

Lol, didn't even see the other head, yet it is so obvious now that I look at it.

I really like the black specimen.


----------



## gozz (Jan 23, 2009)

Cant fault any of them
those lines are some of the best 
in the country, hot well done
Cheers Trent


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 23, 2009)

oh man oh man oh man, which one am i getting, lol? 

theyre crackers!!


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks.. yes I love the high yellow jungles and have high hopes for all these hatchies.. trouble is picking out a couple for myself as they all look pretty good especially since they have shed. 

the SXR line usually starts to colour after a few sheds. I will be hanging onto them but taking orders and when they are starting to colour will let them go then so people get what they want and what they pay for.. I dont like letting them go "uncoloured" as everyone knows with jungles sometimes they turn out great other times don't colour well at all.. 

once they have all shed and I get around to taking some more pics, I will number the ones for sale and email a selection to people interested in them.. thanks.



Chris1 said:


> oh man oh man oh man, which one am i getting, lol?  theyre crackers!!



thanks.. and see above.. don't worry you will be getting a nice one (guaranteed)


----------



## polpii (Jan 23, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> oh man oh man oh man, which one am i getting, lol?
> 
> theyre crackers!!



Hehehe same here

I've been holding out for a jungle hatchling and colins variety in cluthches is making me drool already lol


----------



## indicus (Jan 23, 2009)

There will be some stunners amongst these Colin....well done.
With animals of this quality getting produced; we'll soon see jungles that truly do look incredible as they age.
Best of luck mate; credit to all the effort and time you put into it


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 23, 2009)

i'm so excited, i'm tempted to ask for another,..lol!


----------



## mungus (Jan 23, 2009)

Magnificant as usual !!!


----------



## DDALDD (Jan 23, 2009)

Fantastic looking snakes mate.


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2009)

indicus said:


> There will be some stunners amongst these Colin....well done.
> With animals of this quality getting produced; we'll soon see jungles that truly do look incredible as they age.
> Best of luck mate; credit to all the effort and time you put into it



thanks for your kind words tremain 
thanks mungus and others too for your comments.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG Did u have to post that?  LOL Now i want one BAD.. Time to convince The rents  
Great Pics.


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2009)

gozz said:


> Cant fault any of them
> those lines are some of the best
> in the country, hot well done
> Cheers Trent



thanks for your comments gozz and others.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 23, 2009)

Ohh! Are these the one's I'm selling myself for?! 
Then I must say I'm considering :lol: jk jk


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2009)

miley_take said:


> Ohh! Are these the one's I'm selling myself for?!
> Then I must say I'm considering :lol: jk jk



:lol: thanks.
let me know (PM me) if your after one or a pair and from which clutch etc.


----------



## draqonfly (Jan 23, 2009)

oh my goodness Colin theyre all nice !

Please post more pics when you have the time, its always nice to see beautiful jungles.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Why would you do that to me man?
That's just inconsiderate..... 
I can't spend any money and you're flirting that stuff round! 


Hates......:x 


:lol: Stunning mate, high quality jungles there. Feel free to donate some to the "I can't spend any money due to not knowing whether I'll have work in the next month or not" fund. All donations must be sent to me, only high quality animals accepted.... :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 23, 2009)

Quality jungles mate 
Congrats


----------



## miley_take (Jan 23, 2009)

Colin said:


> :lol: thanks.
> let me know (PM me) if your after one or a pair and from which clutch etc.


 

Ohhh I wish!!! I have the same problem as most, no money :lol:


----------



## SnakePower (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking good Colin, got some stunning B&G jungles by the looks of them!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow soooo cute! And small! Cant wait until a few years so my carpetys can breed!


----------



## Colin (Jan 27, 2009)

SnakePower said:


> Looking good Colin, got some stunning B&G jungles by the looks of them!





Jungle_Freak said:


> Quality jungles mate
> Congrats




thanks Roger, Zac and others.. I will get some more pics (post shed) up soon...


----------



## krefft (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Colin, they are fantastic animals. Can you post a picture of the black male you mention, unless I've missed him in the thread. Thanks


----------



## Colin (Jan 27, 2009)

krefft said:


> Congratulations Colin, they are fantastic animals. Can you post a picture of the black male you mention, unless I've missed him in the thread. Thanks



thanks. the black male jungle was at post # 8 pic number three. 
but here he is again.


----------



## Colin (Feb 9, 2009)

couple of random pics after their first shed.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stunning mate, particularly love that pattern on those first two pics. Damn fine jungle mate. 

I'd be begging for that first one if I wasn't in such a bad position for work etc....


----------



## Colin (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks disaster :lol: most of that clutch have some similar striping on them in varying degrees. and most look heaps more yellow than the pics show. you have to really see them in the flesh and on some the yellow is almost as bright as this smiley  and thats after their first shed.. so Im hoping they will turn out not too shabby.. 

one from that clutch (father is the black male) actually is mostly black with just a few bits of yellow and has an almost black head.. hes small and hasn't shed or fed yet but should this week. will try and get a pic of him. 

the apollo x athena clutch.. in my opinion will be pretty damn good by the looks of it too.. most have really good banding and should turn out high yellow by the looks of them and their parents and lineage..


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah mate, I can see these guys tunring out blinding yellow. Like looking at the sun. 

Be interesting to see if you do get a black one or two from these. Both yours and Mark's animal look hyper, but I always suspected it's just a one off, nothing genetic. Having said that I'd absolutely love for it to be genetic hypermelanism. 

Keep those piccies coming mate. If you have and left over and I have money again some time soon I'll be hitting you up for sure.


----------



## Colin (Feb 9, 2009)

yes its a mystery with these black jungles. from what I understand they are relatively common in their range habitat but not in captivity. 

whether they carry any gene for hyper or whatever I just dont know.. thats why I mated the father back to the daughter to see what I'd get and will try some of the holdbacks together or back to the father kind of thing to see if anything comes of it.


----------



## JungleRob (Feb 9, 2009)

Best of luck Colin.
Some stunners amongst that lot for sure!
Cheers,
JungleRob


----------



## Colin (Feb 11, 2009)

pic of the hatchie still hasn't shed with the mostly black head. 
theres more black on his body than this pic shows..


----------



## Colin (Feb 11, 2009)

few more pics


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 11, 2009)

That first one in post 32 Colin is definitely my favorite!!!

The rest will be crackers too by the looks of them! 
Congrats mate, you've gotta be happy with them?


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 11, 2009)

They look so cute with their little heads poking out of the shells.


----------



## Colin (Mar 6, 2009)

these ones are due for a shed soon so look darker than usual but are starting to colour up ok


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 6, 2009)

mate they are unreal, looking forward to getting one! the third one in post 42 is a ripper!


----------



## Colin (Mar 6, 2009)

Jason.R said:


> mate they are unreal, looking forward to getting one! the third one in post 42 is a ripper!



thanks Jason. actually pic 2 and pic 3 are the same snake  
Its just my crappy camera that makes them look different


----------



## lovey (Mar 6, 2009)

WOOOWW!! comes to mind.

Congrats Colin, 

You should start up a website Colin's Cracker Carpets!!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 6, 2009)

ha ha thats a good one lovely. yea i thought it my have been the same one colin.


----------



## Colin (Mar 20, 2009)

liytx454 said:


> Any eta on when you will putting them up for sale?
> or still a long way until then?
> 
> thx mate



soon.. 
they are all feeding really well, growing well and starting to show some good colour. 
all I have to do is sex them and sort out what Im holding back and what will be for sale.

but I'll have to check whats left as I think most of what I'll have for sale has probably been spoken for.. 
but there will probably be a few spare.. If your interested PM me.


----------



## jodocast (Mar 20, 2009)

they are some of the best looking jungles i have seen !!!


----------



## Kurto (Mar 20, 2009)

Colin said:


> soon..
> they are all feeding really well, growing well and starting to show some good colour.
> all I have to do is sex them and sort out what Im holding back and what will be for sale.
> 
> ...




Your probably holding on to most of them. Their little stunners... I know I would!!


----------



## Colin (Mar 20, 2009)

jodocast said:


> they are some of the best looking jungles i have seen !!!





Kurto said:


> Your probably holding on to most of them. Their little stunners... I know I would!!


thanks jodocast and kurto  

kurto.. mate you have no idea.. I have picked through them that many times and cant decide exactly which ones I like the best :lol: 
once I sex them it will be a bit easier but there's some really hot ones amongst them..


----------



## sjr2388 (Mar 20, 2009)

Would totally love one...just need to get my rep. licence first


----------



## gozz (Mar 20, 2009)

Very nice Colin, some crackers in there


----------



## Colin (Apr 15, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> i'm so excited, i'm tempted to ask for another,..lol!




well now you finally have the pair I hope your just as happy and excited with them Christine 
they should go well for you and colour up better than they are now at three months old. 
you'll have to post up a few pics of pinchy 1 and pinchy 2 
any questions you have, need information, help etc don't hesitate to contact me. cheers


----------



## fuegan13 (Apr 15, 2009)

Colin, Beautiful hatchies as always!!

i should send you some pics of the girl i got off you last year, she has still got one of the cleanest patterns ever and is colouring up pretty nicely..


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 15, 2009)

i am so unbelievably happy and excited!!

theyre actually not half as psycho as i expected, theyre so active, i've been spending my nights watching them cruise upsidedown across the lids of their clickys,...

got both out this morning to change paper and didnt get bitten OR peed on! 
the girl made her way down my top and snuggled in to the warmth.

theyyre gorgeous!

absolutely gorgeous!!!

couldnt be happier! 

now to think of names before pinchy 1 and pinchy 2 sticks, lol,..!


----------



## Colin (Apr 15, 2009)

awww thanks Chris  
Im always very happy when someone is really pleased with any purchases..
Its strange you mentioned they were calmer last time you took them out. That whole clutch which were all a bit on the feisty side seemed noticible more relaxed when I took them out and looked at them the other night. But that line is a bit feisty so expect some attitude from them to come. Colour wise I think they can only improve from how they look now at 3 months so should turn out ok. 

thanks again Chris and Im pleased your excited with them and I'm very happy those two have gone to such a great home with someone as passionate about their animals as you.. 



fuegan13 said:


> Colin, Beautiful hatchies as always!!
> 
> i should send you some pics of the girl i got off you last year, she has still got one of the cleanest patterns ever and is colouring up pretty nicely..



awesome stuff. email me a few pics mate. I'd be interested to have a look. sometimes its hard to guage what the hatchies will turn out like when you put a male with a female and its good to see any results down the track. Im glad your happy with her and shes going ok. 

mate if you want a male to go with that girl you got last year.. PM or sms me and let me know ok. and if you want I'll fix you up with one.


----------



## B-Factor (Apr 15, 2009)

Man O Man, I wish they were available in the US. Nice little snappers Colin.


B-Factor


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Colin, I was just trying to PM you to see if you had any left As Im quite keen to get one.
If you could shoot me through a Pm with your email address I can send you an emails regarding this.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

apollo x athena hatchies at 3.5 months old


----------



## Perko (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice Colin, i like stripey ones though


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

CraigP said:


> Nice Colin, i like stripey ones though



I like them too.. the high yellow and black ones though NOT those brown on brown "poo" coloured jungles from some made up locale :lol: that some blokes sell for way overinflated prices. I wouldn't have that rubbish in my collection for free.. let alone paying money for that crap


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Colin said:


> apollo x athena hatchies at 3.5 months old



that is one hot jungle colin


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

Goannas1 said:


> that is one hot jungle colin



thanks nathan.. there three hot ones technically in my post


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow 
Some amazing colouration already coming through on them Colin
Congrats

Roger


----------



## gozz (Apr 20, 2009)

Very clean colin well done mate


----------



## fine_jungles (Apr 20, 2009)

Well done mate!
amazing colouration for their age!


cheers Fj


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks Roger [you'll make me blush mate] :lol: thanks for your kind words too Gozz & fine_jungles

Im a shocking photo taker and can only fluke a half decent pic when my life depends on it. the krauss line in these pics are amazing in the flesh and way better than my terrible pics show. 

hows that male I reckoned was a ball tearer Nick? you had this look of "uncertainty" on the weekend mate.. Has he shed yet and made you happy? 
He was a DEFINITE holdback except I have enough and have to sell a few  have a look at the mirror image side pattern pannelling down the lower back.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 20, 2009)

bah, and u told me not to get jealous when i see the others, well i'm not, mine are way prettier!! 

and they fed like a dream on the weekend too, no hesitation, no dropping of mice, just strike and scoff, was all over in just a few minutes!! 
(i'll feed them 2 next time, i didnt think they'd get them down so quickly)

couldnt be happier!!


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

Im really pleased you like that pair so much Chris.. and yes they are very pretty and both hand picked by me for you especially to try and match what you wanted and asked me for.. umm cracker banded female and cracker prettyboy male wasn't it? reasonable temperament and handle well  I hope they fit the bill from what you asked for... 

the girl is a little feisty at times but so is any attractive female.. the boy is more inquisitive and has an interesting pattern I thought. Both colouring yellow and getting better and better..

hey Nick hows that male looking this week buddy.. like I said mate if he dosen't shed and look as HOT as I told you.. I"ll give you back $100 and wash your car with my tongue :lol: I bet he made you weak at the knees when you saw just how wicked he looks after a shed :lol:


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Apr 20, 2009)

AMAZING!! That is incredible colouration for that age, but then again you are one of the best jungle breeders of all time so shouldn't be too surprising.


----------



## Perko (Apr 20, 2009)

They are amazing Colin.

Cant wait to get my ones


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Colin said:


> Im really pleased you like that pair so much Chris.. and yes they are very pretty and both hand picked by me for you especially to try and match what you wanted and asked me for.. umm cracker banded female and cracker prettyboy male wasn't it? reasonable temperament and handle well  I hope they fit the bill from what you asked for...
> 
> the girl is a little feisty at times but so is any attractive female.. the boy is more inquisitive and has an interesting pattern I thought. Both colouring yellow and getting better and better..



you did a great job of picking them, so glad i decided to trust you!

actually the female is way calmer than the boy, she hasnt actually sunk her teeth into me yet, i've lost count of the amount of tiny holes they boy has put in me though, lol!  not to mention the peeing on me, hahaha!!

i did say being bitten doesnt bother me though, so i cant blame u for feistiness!


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> you did a great job of picking them, so glad i decided to trust you!
> 
> actually the female is way calmer than the boy, she hasnt actually sunk her teeth into me yet, i've lost count of the amount of tiny holes they boy has put in me though, lol!  not to mention the peeing on me, hahaha!!
> 
> i did say being bitten doesnt bother me though, so i cant blame u for feistiness!



awww thanks Chris. I hoped that you'd really like them.. they should continue to colour up that hot yellow and with some handling should calm down a bit. my holdbacks from the same clutch occasionally will nip me  but overall they have calmed down heaps to how they were at the start. 

you just love that peeing :lol: It just makes you smell more like a real herper.. they are not that bad really.. whats a few bites amongst friends? they should calm down a lot though as they get used to you. Now you will have to give some thought what jungles to get next.. SXR line? Or you can get some nice Black & White Julattens? 

Hard choice.. I'd get a pair of each if I were you..


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

CraigP said:


> They are amazing Colin.
> 
> Cant wait to get my ones



thanks Craig. yeah your pair are there for you mate.. 
better hurry up and get them before I sell them on you :lol:


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Apr 20, 2009)

Top Jungles Col ...well done


----------



## python_heath (Apr 20, 2009)

How much and congrats. those are some might fine jungles.


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

python_heath said:


> How much and congrats. those are some might fine jungles.




I have been selling all my jungles for $500 each this season and I reckon way too cheap. 

all apollo x athena SOLD or on hold

I pair left (maybe) Black male x sinestra

I pair left (maybe) Black male x aphrodite 
and two spare males

thanks heaps for your support guys.. you know who you are.. 
I hope your all very happy with your purchases.. 
Im over the moon with my holdbacks 

anyone interested in this coming seasons hatchies email me with a definite order please. 
[email protected] thanks
. 
*High Quality Jungles*
SXR lines 
krauss lines
tully lines
B&W Julattens 
some mixed locales


----------



## mark83 (Apr 20, 2009)

email sent. can't wait.


----------



## Perko (Apr 20, 2009)

Colin said:


> thanks Craig. yeah your pair are there for you mate..
> better hurry up and get them before I sell them on you :lol:


 

You better not, Dont think ive ever begged that much for a pair of snakes!!!


----------



## Colin (Apr 21, 2009)

CraigP said:


> You better not, Dont think ive ever begged that much for a pair of snakes!!!



that pair has your name on them mate.. 
Its a very reluctant sale but Im happy they are going to someone that has a real passion and will breed some stunners.. 
good luck with them.. the male is already proven and the female should be up to the task next season.


----------



## Colin (Apr 21, 2009)

theres some pics of the apollo x athena clutch and the black male x sinestra clutch in the last few pages of this thread but none of 

black male (krauss line) x aphrodite (apollo's mum SXR line)
hatched 29-12-2008 (thereabouts) so are only 3.5 months old and showing potential

these two are holdbacks (not for sale) have coloured a bit before the others which shouldn't be too far behind. I think these have great potential of being high yellows.. some like the female are basically black with yellow bands and highlights. If alls goes according to plan the black colour will look like "black velvet" and contrasted by high yellow... all these hatchies are very calm too and handle well.. 

possibly only one pair from this clutch still available and two spare males left. 
holdback male






holdback female





both together. female on top (yellow on black) male underneath (black on yellow)


----------



## mitch76 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm interested in the black and gold jungle's, How much ? And where abouts are you ?


----------



## orsm (Apr 21, 2009)

....


----------



## Colin (Apr 22, 2009)

mitch76 said:


> I'm interested in the black and gold jungle's, How much ? And where abouts are you ?



*Sydney* and prefer local pick up at pre-arranged spot but will freight at buyers expense.
I have been selling all my jungles for *$500 each *this season. 
All hatchies 3.5 months old approx. and feeding like champs and handle well.
If your definitely interested in anything thats left for sale.. email me at address below.

all apollo (SXR line) x athena (SXR line) hatchies SOLD or on hold

all Black male (krauss) x sinestra hatchies SOLD or on hold

*I pair left Black male (krauss) x aphrodite (apollo's mum) hatchies
and two spare males.. maybe more from this clutch will be sold when they start to colour.
see above post #81 for an example of how this clutch is starting to colour up.*

*anyone interested in this coming seasons hatchies email me with a definite order please. 
[email protected] thanks*


----------



## buck (Apr 22, 2009)

Some beautiful snakes Colin. Well done mate!!!!!


----------



## Colin (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks buck. luck of the draw mate.. I guess I got lucky


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 22, 2009)

Colin said:


> hows that male I reckoned was a ball tearer Nick? you had this look of "uncertainty" on the weekend mate.. Has he shed yet and made you happy?
> .


 
He's so much nicer now he's shed! He fed the following day.The female shed early this morning and looks good, so now i can offer her a feed.

p.s. I am the Nick you're referring to, right?


----------



## Scaler (Apr 22, 2009)

Totally off topic but top quote serpenttongue - 'Godspeed on the Devil's Thunder'


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 22, 2009)

Scaler said:


> Totally off topic but top quote serpenttongue - 'Godspeed on the Devil's Thunder'


 
Bless ya, Scaler!


----------



## Ishah (Apr 22, 2009)

Colin said:


> apollo x athena hatchies at 3.5 months old


 
Really like this one Colin! Its a stunner, looks a lot like Apollo IMO. Lovely.


----------



## Colin (Apr 22, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> He's so much nicer now he's shed! He fed the following day.The female shed early this morning and looks good, so now i can offer her a feed.
> 
> p.s. I am the Nick you're referring to, right?



Yes mate your the Nick  and glad you like that male. 
I almost kept him for myself that many times.. 
Im glad they're going well for you.. 



Scaler said:


> Totally off topic but top quote serpenttongue - 'Godspeed on the Devil's Thunder'



Cradle of Filth fan I see Scaler


----------



## Colin (Apr 22, 2009)

This is the male I kept for myself from that particular clutch Nick

Black male x sinestra hatchie


----------



## Perko (Apr 27, 2009)

I seen one of these hatchies on the weekend and they are unreal.
So bright for a young age.


----------



## Colin (Apr 27, 2009)

CraigP said:


> I seen one of these hatchies on the weekend and they are unreal.
> So bright for a young age.


thanks Craig. So after seeing one of them in the flesh.. is this pic a fair representation of the actual colour? 
(I think this is the one I showed you) personally I reckon they are much brighter in the flesh


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 27, 2009)

Holy cow Colin
that must be the one you forgot to send me mate lol
bloody unreal colour for its age
CONGRATS


----------



## Colin (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks Roger  yes its a holdback mate.. 
and not too bad for a three and a half month old hatchie. 
they are much brighter and more yellow in the flesh though..


----------



## Perko (Apr 27, 2009)

For sure, better in the flesh.









Colin said:


> thanks Craig. So after seeing one of them in the flesh.. is this pic a fair representation of the actual colour?
> (I think this is the one I showed you) personally I reckon they are much brighter in the flesh


----------



## Beast (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Just wondering do your adult Jungles Bite alot?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 27, 2009)

Quality Control here, sorry, but I will have to take some samples of those specimans to...umm.."examine" them" :lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 27, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> that must be the one you forgot to send me mate


Back off it's mine


----------



## Colin (Apr 27, 2009)

Beast said:


> Hey Just wondering do your adult Jungles Bite alot?



I have a lot of jungles  and have probably had 2 bites from jungles in last 4 years therabouts. 
thats not counting hatchies.. If your careful with the adults they are pretty good and never a problem.. The SXR line are very docile usually too.. 



rainbow__serpent said:


> Quality Control here, sorry, but I will have to take some samples of those specimans to...umm.."examine" them" :lol:



maybe next year  most of these have already been sold and some heldback by me for breeding stock.


----------



## mark83 (Apr 27, 2009)

No more pics Colin. You're making it harder to wait for next year. I'm already counting down the days


----------



## python_heath (Apr 27, 2009)

Im getting a jungle python and when i get it and if  i reckon it would be the best feeling to have like 12 jungles. just having that many snakes is a dream for me


----------



## Colin (Apr 27, 2009)

mfreud said:


> No more pics Colin. You're making it harder to wait for next year. I'm already counting down the days




there should be a few more to choose from this season Mark.
Im looking towards having these Jungle pairs breed this coming season. but may swap the males around at the time.. 
but gives an idea of what might be available.

drac (SXR line from venus) x athena (SXR line from venus) 
apollo (SXR line from aphrodite) x aphrodite (his mum former SXR breeder) 
apollo (SXR line from aphrodite) x Spiderwoman (SXR line) 

black male (krauss) x sinestra
black male (krauss) x striped female (krauss)

tully male x tully female

and a few pairs of Black & White Julattens breeding as well..


----------



## Chris1 (May 4, 2009)

some pix of the beautiful boy from Colin, and one of the girl (last pic), she shed last night and the pix were before she shed, looks much nicer after,..!  i love her pattern!!

they spent 3 hours in sunning cages yesterday and looked relaxed and like they were loving it!


----------



## pythons73 (May 4, 2009)

They are top looking Jungles Chris1,maybe next year if things work out for me,i shall get a pair,very nice indeed....


----------



## JungleRob (May 4, 2009)

Looking great, as ever, Colin!


----------



## Colin (May 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> some pix of the beautiful boy from Colin, and one of the girl (last pic), she shed last night and the pix were before she shed, looks much nicer after,..!  i love her pattern!!
> 
> they spent 3 hours in sunning cages yesterday and looked relaxed and like they were loving it!




looking great Chris. that yellow looks like its coming through better every shed huh?
and calmed down considerably too by the looks of it. my holdbacks from the same clutch have calmed a lot as well.



JungleRob said:


> Looking great, as ever, Colin!


and thanks for the comment JungleRob


----------



## Chris1 (May 5, 2009)

as promised, pics of the stunning little girl,.. 

cant wait to get them in proper enclosures,..!!


----------



## Colin (May 5, 2009)

she"s looking good in that third pic Chris.


----------



## Chris1 (May 5, 2009)

yeah the flash was blowing out teh colours in some sections, i'll have to take some in the sun on the weekend, i get home too late these days,..


----------



## moosenoose (May 5, 2009)

What stunners you have Colin! Very, very nice!!


----------



## Colin (May 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> yeah the flash was blowing out teh colours in some sections, i'll have to take some in the sun on the weekend, i get home too late these days,..



yeah on my crappy camera it does that too.. but that third pic is a ripper.. 



moosenoose said:


> What stunners you have Colin! Very, very nice!!



thanks moosey  there Christine's now though... 
unless I can talk her into giving them back :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (May 5, 2009)

Colin said:


> yeah on my crappy camera it does that too.. but that third pic is a ripper..



so is the girl in the pic! 



hehe, no way i'd give em up, i think i have the worlds most beautiful jungles (no offence to their creators of course,..lol,..!!)


----------



## Colin (May 5, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> so is the girl in the pic!
> 
> hehe, no way i'd give em up, i think i have the worlds most beautiful jungles (no offence to their creators of course,..lol,..!!)



Im very pleased that your happy with them Chris  

and I think your becoming a Jungle addict


----------



## Perko (May 5, 2009)

Stunning pair of Jungles Chris.


----------



## mark83 (May 5, 2009)

congrats Chris they are awesome. 

You were right Colin they are crackers... but so are the sxr's


----------



## rubysnake (Jun 11, 2009)

Colin said:


> thanks. athena's head is in the front and apollo's head at the back in that first pic in post #3.
> several hatchies look like having similar pattern head as apollo.
> 
> first two pics are apollo and hopefully his hatchies will be as high yellow or better than him.
> ...



whats your Black & White Julatten hatchies price? do you have many atm


----------



## Colin (Jun 12, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> whats your Black & White Julatten hatchies price? do you have many atm



All the hatchies I had for sale have been sold sorry. I sold them for $1000 each or $1800 pair. Im hoping to have some available this season for probably similar or cheaper prices though. I have some of tremains (indicus) breeding animals as well now so the animals producxed will be from tremains actual breeders and some of the animals I've bought from him.

I may let go one male holdback though (Im still thinking about it) if your interested..

If your interested in some from this coming season PM me and let me know and I'll put you on the list. thanks for your interest.

heres one of the pairs Im hoping to breed that belonged to tremain


----------



## No-two (Jun 12, 2009)

Colin said:


> All the hatchies I had for sale have been sold sorry. I sold them for $1000 each or $1800 pair. Im hoping to have some available this season for probably similar or cheaper prices though. I have some of tremains (indicus) breeding animals as well now so the animals producxed will be from tremains actual breeders and some of the animals I've bought from him.
> 
> I may let go one male holdback though (Im still thinking about it) if your interested..
> 
> ...


 

Gotta love that pair Colin, stunning.


----------



## Colin (Jun 12, 2009)

No-two said:


> Gotta love that pair Colin, stunning.



thanks Hayden and yes mate I do  some of the others though are equally stunning animals. 
I just hope they settle in and will breed this season. I got them on the fly, and imo a little under conditioned for breeding so had to feed them up quickly and now cooling them, so I have fingers crossed.


----------



## dscot60 (Jun 12, 2009)

very nice snakes mate


----------



## Colin (Jun 17, 2009)

dscot60 said:


> very nice snakes mate



thanks


----------



## Colin (Jul 9, 2009)

holback female from apollo (SXR aphrodite line) x athena (SXR venus line)


----------



## Colin (Jul 9, 2009)

and another holback female from apollo (SXR aphrodite line) x athena (SXR venus line)


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 9, 2009)

Colin said:


> these ones are due for a shed soon so look darker than usual but are starting to colour up ok


 That 4th one is hot

Quit teasing meeee


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 9, 2009)

Those holdbacks are looking very nice Colin ... 
How the hell do you decide on what goes and what stays ??


----------



## Colin (Jul 9, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Those holdbacks are looking very nice Colin ...
> How the hell do you decide on what goes and what stays ??



thanks brett.. that was a very hard decision..
whats staying are the holdbacks I've picked out (a few) and everything else has already been sold.

this female's staying with me


----------



## Perko (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice Colin.

Is that first one the snake you showed me when i picked up the stripes?


----------



## Colin (Jul 9, 2009)

CraigP said:


> Very nice Colin.
> 
> Is that first one the snake you showed me when i picked up the stripes?



thanks craig. the one I showed you that day is pictured in posts #125 and #128 and these are more recent pics. 
Its really hard to capture the full yellow colour and they actually look better than the pics in the flesh. 
The female in post #124 with the mad head pattern is also going to be an absolute ripper and I cant wait to breed her when shes old enough. 
She's my favourite


----------



## Colin (Jul 9, 2009)

holdback female from black male (krauss line) x sinestra (krauss line)


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 9, 2009)

I wouldnt be able to select a couple to holdback when they look incredible like those ones,but unfortunately you have no choice,you cant keep everyone you breed,unless you had the room and plenty of rodents.If my male Tully Jungle turns out half as good as those,i will be happy.Such incredible Jungles at a young age,and they will even get better.Awesome animals Colin...


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 9, 2009)

i want them bad......!!!!


----------



## Tojo (Jul 9, 2009)

Well coloured jungles as always Colin!


----------



## Colin (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks pythons73 and Tojo


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 9, 2009)

Spectacular jungles for there age Colin
if you do decide to move any of those hold backs 
contact me

cheers
Roger


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 9, 2009)

were they very hard to breed?


----------



## Colin (Jul 9, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Spectacular jungles for there age Colin. if you do decide to move any of those hold backs contact me
> cheers
> Roger




thanks Roger  yeah Im pretty pleased with the way they have turned out so far and are just getting better with age. 
Im pretty sure Im keeping the few I kept for my own breeding projects but if anything changes you'll be the first person I contact. 

Im hoping this seasons hatchies will be as good or better as the ones I bred this season. really hope that I can get a clutch from apollo x spiderwoman. She is a lot bigger and more robust now than when I bought her and seems to be more settled and relaxed so I hope that 
I finally crack it with her. 

And as apollo's mum (aphrodite) is suggested by morelia_morphs to be the grandmother of his spiderman and my spiderwoman.. this pairing should produce some nice looking animals if it comes off


----------



## mark83 (Jul 9, 2009)

they are crackers Colin. I'm looking forward to the next clutch


----------



## Colin (Jul 9, 2009)

mfreud said:


> they are crackers Colin. I'm looking forward to the next clutch



thanks mark.. me too


----------

